# Who is smarter?



## Retal (Jun 10, 2007)

My vote goes to Paris.


----------



## DS64 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hmm this is a hard one, even though I dislike emperor bush I would have to say he is smarter than Paris, however people dont normally lose their lives when paris screws up.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 10, 2007)

george bush wins for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if paris was president i wonder what America would be like now


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 10, 2007)

This question is ridiculous.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> This question is ridiculous.



I second that, but I believe George is smarter.


----------



## Retal (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> george bush wins for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the same.


----------



## p1noypr1de (Jun 10, 2007)

...Is that a trick question?


----------



## Costello (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> This question is ridiculous.


both answers are ridiculous


----------



## Mehdi (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> george bush wins for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OSW (Jun 10, 2007)

Bush aint that dumb, hes just a little crazy in the head.

paris however... shame shame shame, i'd be happy if she died.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

HHHMMMMMMMMMM.......

I can't vote. This is too hard.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 11, 2007)

Their intelligence levels are equal. Here's how I determined who I should vote for, however:

I closed my eyes and put my finger on the screen. Whoever's name my finger was closest to was who I would vote for.

It ended up being closer to Paris. Therefore, I fingered Paris.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 10 2007, 10:54 PM)]Their intelligence levels are equal. Here's how I determined who I should vote for, however:
> 
> I closed my eyes and put my finger on the screen. Whoever's name my finger was closest to was who I would vote for.
> 
> It ended up being closer to Paris. Therefore, I fingered Paris.


You must have fat fingers. Last time I tried, I fell straight into there  :'(


----------



## iHr4ch (Jun 11, 2007)

An LV shop and a dog kennel on every corner in every town in America!
Free "Simple Life" DVD's for everyone! 

And of course, the very first time that a president's sex tape shows up on the internet in American history.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> You must have fat fingers. Last time I tried, I fell straight into thereÂ :'(


I have a map you can borrow.


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, GWB does have an MBA (which you think would be helpful when running a country)


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Well, GWB does have an MBA (which you think would be helpful when running a country)


So he has a certificate that he was able, under paid tutelage, to memorize tons of highly specialized but narrow-field information? Funny how all those other MBA holders still had the time to educate themselves on things like foreign affairs, geography, or their mother tongue. 

An MBA could help him run a business, say, an oil company ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but not a country.


----------



## Retal (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, GWB does have an MBA (which you think would be helpful when running a country)
> ...


Your reply has pleased me. I award it this gold star for both effort and attainment.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2007)

Why didn't you put in "a rock" as a poll option? It would have been my answer.


----------



## Issac (Jun 12, 2007)

well.. perhaps one don't like bush, or what he believes in.. but that doesn't mean he's dumb.

paris on the other hand, IS dumb... so my vote goes to bush.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2007)

um no, he's just plain dumb.
You may not know it as well as people who live in the US, simply because Bush does not lead the country you live in.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 12, 2007)

my vote goes to France


----------



## Retal (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Why didn't you put in "a rock" as a poll option? It would have been my answer.


Sadly, you were not with me to assist in the poll's creation. Had you been, then the poll would be at least 33% more awesome. Sadly, it cannot be changed now.

In other news, I'm surprised that nobody mentioned that both their middle names begin with 'W'. Could it be a sign? You know what I'm talking about. Yes, that.


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 13, 2007)

Wonder Twins?


----------



## Retal (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Wonder Twins?


No, silly. Maybe it's a conspiracy. Maybe everyone whos middle name begins with a 'W' is clinically retarded!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

Why don't the lot of you shut the hell up and pay attention to your own presidents and citizens.


----------



## furbyhaterex (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Why don't the lot of you shut the hell up and pay attention to your own presidents and citizens.



Ahem....most of the replies came from americans...

Anyway, I think we got ourselves a draw here....but I'll say paris, she's quite young so she might still learn something with enough time (I mean, who knows, it's possible!).


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(furbyhaterex @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't the lot of you shut the hell up and pay attention to your own presidents and citizens.
> ...



*ahem* Even counting me, there have been 6 more non-American replies than American. Not only is that not "most" of the replies, it is not even the "majority" of the replies. I guess we should have added YOU to the poll.


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Jun 13, 2007)

I feel annoyed that other American's (and folks from other fine countries) even give a damn about Paris Hilton. We'd be better off if she, and everyone who pays any attention to her, mysteriously dies.

Stupid Celeb Idiot Time.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

I actually found it kinda hard to choose, but what it really comes down to, is who would make the better president... and yeah, bush wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit-


QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(furbyhaterex @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> ...


Oh shutup, america rules the damn world, your president is pretty much the world's president, we've got every right to atleast post in a forum about him.
I'm sick of Americans turning any topic related to bush into a stupid debate


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Oh shutup, america rules the damn world, your president is pretty much the world's president, we've got every right to atleast post in a forum about him.
> Damn right we rule the world. Thank you for noticing.
> 
> 
> ...


The whole point of this topic was to start a debate. And it was started by a Brit.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> I actually found it kinda hard to choose, but what it really comes down to, is who would make the better president... and yeah, bush wins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Amercia doesn't rule the world. If it was neccesary, Japan, China, European Counties, etc. Could EASILY destroy the US economically. We depend on them more then they depend on us. Also, you are the ony that is turning this topic until a stupid debate so yeah.


----------



## rice151 (Jun 13, 2007)

Why wasn't Bidoof a choice...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually found it kinda hard to choose, but what it really comes down to, is who would make the better president... and yeah, bush wins
> ...



Actually, the king doesn't rule the realm. If it was neccesary, serfs, slaves, lords, etc. Could EASILY destroy the king economically. He depends on them more then they depend on him.

*PS - I was going to add a snarky remark, but I think my brilliant statement speaks for itself.*


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 13, 2007)

cruddybuddy said:


> KINGOFNOOBS said:
> 
> 
> > .TakaM said:
> ...


What is the point of this post? You are just saying the exact same thing I am


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you missed the qualifier; "stupid".
And yes, I'm implying that what you're saying is stupider than this "debate" over who is infact stupider, Paris or Bush?

how's that for a brilliant statement


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

(GBATEMP MALFUNCTION)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


Not very.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

my mistake for assuming I could at least extend a hand of respect and not get an actual answer as if you're cupping your own ears singing that you're not listening.


----------



## rice151 (Jun 13, 2007)

Am I the only one that noticed the Poll is in negatives?  Kinda skipped all the quoted posts


----------



## Retal (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> I actually found it kinda hard to choose, but what it really comes down to, is who would make the better president... and yeah, bush wins


Why does it come down to that? The poll is not asking who would make a better president. You could just as well have assumed that it was asking who makes the better celebrity, since both of them are.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually found it kinda hard to choose, but what it really comes down to, is who would make the better president... and yeah, bush wins
> ...


if I said it really comes down to is who would make the better celebrity, you'd probably say something like "they're both already celebrities, what it really comes down to is who would make the better president" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and bush makes a pretty good celebrity lol


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 13, 2007)

well i aint american... but i like paris hilton... yeah i think she is hot :\


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

D:


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sirAnger @ Jun 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This question is ridiculous.
> ...



They are ?

It is like a snail race 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it is funny to see, i mean people who are taking this seriously prolly dont get it


----------



## Retal (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> if I said it really comes down to is who would make the better celebrity, you'd probably say something like "they're both already celebrities, what it really comes down to is who would make the better president"


No, I wouldn't, because that doesn't make any sense. But thanks for telling me what I would or wouldn't say in a given circumstance.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

ugh.. this is the worst topic Ive ever seen


----------



## Opium (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the Poll is in negatives?Â Kinda skipped all the quoted posts



You deserve a cookie. Everyone else is too busy bickering


----------



## Retal (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rice151 @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that noticed the Poll is in negatives?Â Kinda skipped all the quoted posts
> ...


Someone hacked the poll. The results have been fluctuating in the negatives for quite some while.


----------



## furbyhaterex (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(furbyhaterex @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> ...



Anyway, do you have some sort of agression problem?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Calm down man... We'll vote on any poll we want, especially a stupid one like this, how can you take this **** seriously?


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

Dubya is a genius! How else do you explain his monkey-like grip on the presidency?






 Every time I see him on tv I wonder what the american majority is thinking. Keeping him in power makes you guys look bad


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(furbyhaterex @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(furbyhaterex @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> ...



No, I'm not a hater. Are you?


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hrmm, sort of off the off topic, but on topic, if you catch the drift...

I have always been a firm believer that "for anyone to act that airheaded, they must be bloody smart" - my vote sways to the boobjob... ack, I mean Paris.


----------



## ZzzZilla (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cory1492 said:
> "for anyone to act that airheaded, they must be bloody smart"



Case in point:

Mr Bean aka Rowan Atkinson


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Dubya is a genius! How else do you explain his monkey-like grip on the presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're thinking "Why the hell has no one impeached him yet?" But then we do nothing about it because Americans are, by nature, lazy.

Also, as to who rules to world, sure, America's economy could be easily killed by many other nations, but we have the most nukes!


----------



## hanman (Jun 14, 2007)

All political crap aside, how can anyone serious think paris hilton is smarter than george bush?


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Neither, they both suck balls.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 14, 2007)

It's all gone negative!

- Sam


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> (snipped)
> Also, as to who rules to world, sure, America's economy could be easily killed by many other nations, but we have the most nukes!Â


Yeah, but you'd probably miss Russia and accidently hit us instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Friendly-fire!!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jun 14, 2007)

I refuse to cast my vote. There aren't enough alternatives, not even for blank votes...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2007)

WHO KEEPS MESSING WITH THE NUMBERS? LMBO


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Keeping him in power makes you guys look bad



Agreed.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping him in power makes you guys look bad
> ...


Yep, but I'm pretty sure that it's harder to get a president out of office here than it is to get the Prime Minister out of office in the UK.


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xeijin @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> ...



I actually meant the fact that he was even re-elected, which astounded me. Then again, Blair was re-elected so I guess we can't really talk.

And, nope. I wouldn't say so.


----------

